# car accessories



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

i want to buy some great car accessories..which will give me a comfort and style..i am searching for car audio systems and some security systems for my car..what are the essentials that i should buy???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Almost impossible to answer. I would get a radio that can run at least 4 speakers. Needs CD player, USB would be nice.

Alarms, mine is just basic alarm.

Your budget will depend how much money you want to spend. The more money you have to spend the fancier he radio and alarm system you can buy. Think about nicer wheels.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree BG. Lets say we are being budget friendly. Most of the money will be spent on the audio, so I would get an alarm that provides the basic functions only (shock sensor, door trigger, starter kill). There are several brands and product lines under directed electronics. If it were me I would stick with them. 

As far as the audio, this is real tough to answer. EDIT: Ive tried 3 times to write this and Im not able to come up with anything useful. There are just too many variables to map out a setup based on the information you provided. Maybe it would be better to just stop in at an audio shop and let them help you. If you want to be prepared I would bring the answers to this information with you: 1. how much is your budget 2. what kind of overall sound do you prefer 3. the kinds of music you listen to 4. the purpose of the set up (everyday listening, an emphasis on bass, competition spl ect) 5. vehicle specific installation limitations 6. custom or stock install


----------

